# Tracing horse (not stolen) any info please



## kimmie91 (23 January 2012)

I am trying to find any information on my previously owned horse.
Born and bred in the Isle of Man
I sold my mare to some one on the island and i am lead to believe she was sold/taken to a dealers yard in the Cheshire/Warrington area in the year 2009?
Any info good or bad wanted.
The mare is a 
chestnut TB, 
16.1hh,
Born May 1998
Born and bred on the isle of man now in the UK possibly in the area mentioned about or further a field?
Over the years i had her she was quite a laid back mare but one thing she did not like was cows! 
This could obviously have changed
She also had a very small white patch under both eyes which in time had starting leaving a white 'line' (pretty much like eyeliner!) appearing under both eyes. This is quite obvious and possibly more distinct.
I did not have her chipped whilst in my ownership either
Any info appreciated, i have tried putting up the best photos i have though can find more if it would help
Thanks
Kim


----------



## cally6008 (23 January 2012)

Name ?


----------



## kimmie91 (23 January 2012)

Sorry a name would help  ... called Foxy Lady (foxy)


----------



## nikicb (23 January 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jMILuoeemc

Is this your girl?


----------



## kimmie91 (24 January 2012)

No that's not her nikicb


----------



## cally6008 (24 January 2012)

nikicb said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jMILuoeemc

Is this your girl?
		
Click to expand...

I would say probably not 

The one in video is registered Oldenburg, 11yr, just has a star and is in US

Poster is looking for a TB, 14yr, has star leading to thin stripe and snip and is UK


----------



## cronkmooar (24 January 2012)

Do you want to send me a PM of who you sold the horse too, just in case the person you sold to makes a habit of selling off Island to a UK dealer


----------



## Cuffey (24 January 2012)

2 passports on NED for Foxy Lady ch dob may 1998
One Veteran Horse Society 152cm says TB
One Pet ID 168 cm says TBx

Neither sound exactly right, Kimmie can you throw some light on it as first stop is find out if passport has been updated


----------



## cronkmooar (24 January 2012)

Cuffey, Horses in the IOM are not required to have passports.  In fact IOM horses can enter the UK for up to 30 days then return home and not require a passport.  They can then leave the Island the next day for another 30 days in the UK without needing a passport - you can do this as many times as you want.

During this time is is legal for an IOM resident horse to travel anywhere in the UK without needing a passport.

It is therefore extremely likely that any passport this horse may have will have been issued after it left the Island - there are exceptions to this obviously as she is a TB she could have been registered with weatherbys but the IOM born and bred would leave me to be believe this might not be the case

If this horse has left the Island from the info given by the OP I can have a damn good guess at the dealer - but no message from her as yet by PM


----------



## kimmie91 (25 January 2012)

Hi, thank you for the replies
I will pm you now cronkmooar

I did get a passport for my horse as i took her to college with me in the UK. Though like you say the laws on passports are different here in the Isle of Man.
She wasn't weatherbys reg. Though she did have race lines in her (being half sister to Monty's Pass)


----------



## Elsiecat (14 September 2012)

I have her!!!! Feel free to PM me


----------



## Elsiecat (14 September 2012)

Ah it seems kimmie and kim are the same previous owner, I have you on facebook already. Nevermind me


----------

